# Anyone ever use the stock designs from BRANDBOOKTEES?



## mushroomhead (Jul 19, 2009)

Anyone use the one-liner stock transfers from BrandBookTees?

Are they plastisol?

Do they press well?

Let me know.


----------



## mushroomhead (Jul 19, 2009)

No one has? I guess I better hold off...


----------



## mademan (Jan 18, 2008)

I stumble upon their site while browsing & quite a few of their transfers caught my eye, However I found myself with the same questions in mind...hopefully someone who has some experienced insight about em will respond soon because some of their designs could really kickstart my startup...


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

D you have their website address?


----------



## mushroomhead (Jul 19, 2009)

I guess it used to be BOO-Z ?

BrandBookTees | Wholesale Heat Transfers | Custom Tees and T-shirts


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

It tells you on the site what they are. Some are plastisoo. May be my eyes but all their designs look fuzzy. IF you are interested, ask for a sample or order a couple. 

I use Proworld for most of that type of thing. Good service and quality product.


----------



## hicklife (Jan 31, 2011)

yea i am looking to start selling shirts and ran across them but could not read any feedback on them i do like some of his designs


----------



## ShirtStudi0 (Jan 23, 2011)

I looked in the site. I would try the 25 cent transfers and sell them for knock offs. Then you can see if it is any good. But of course, there is a $25 minimum. Just an idea to kickstart your idea.


----------



## sass (Feb 11, 2011)

I use their transfers all the time. I LOVE THEM!!! They press so easily it is a dream. His website isn't much to look at, but I can highly recommend his product. I use the stock transfers constantly, and have also ordered his custom transfers. I wish all transfers out there were as easy to use as his (and so inexpensive!)
Have no fear. Try them and you will be as happy as I am with his work.


----------



## ShirtStudi0 (Jan 23, 2011)

sass said:


> I use their transfers all the time. I LOVE THEM!!! They press so easily it is a dream. His website isn't much to look at, but I can highly recommend his product. I use the stock transfers constantly, and have also ordered his custom transfers. I wish all transfers out there were as easy to use as his (and so inexpensive!)
> Have no fear. Try them and you will be as happy as I am with his work.


 
Hi Sassy 

I ve always used ProWorld cuz there is no minimum whereas the other one ya talking abt has a 25.00 minimum. It is not feasible 4 me to buy alot for one design or they will just sit around. Buy if there is an order of same designs for a group. But only if it reaches $25 minimum.

Just saying.

Shirley


----------



## sass (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for your input. I use ProWorld too, but Brandbook has transfers that ProWorld does not offer. Besides that, I do shows nearly every weekend and I can get at least twice as many transfers for my money through Brandbook. I currently use 5 different suppliers, but I chose Brandbook to do my custom work because his transfers are both high quality as well as VERY affordable. with only a $25.00 minimum purchase, you could order just one or two of each design, get a terrific selection, and print twice or three times as many shirts for your money. I think his minimum is very reasonable. I almost always order transfers by the dozen at least, and most of my orders are at least $75 - $100 anyway. But, from him, I get way more for my money than I get from any other supplier.
For you, the minimum may be too high to even try them, but if you ever get to where you require more than one or two transfers at a time, you will appreciate his prices. I doubt he will ever get a larger design selection than ProWorld, but he has their prices all beat to pieces.
For someone who is just starting out, with limited capital to invest in on-hand transfers, Brandbook is a great starting place.
Just my opinion.


----------



## ShirtStudi0 (Jan 23, 2011)

sass said:


> Thanks for your input. I use ProWorld too, but Brandbook has transfers that ProWorld does not offer. Besides that, I do shows nearly every weekend and I can get at least twice as many transfers for my money through Brandbook. I currently use 5 different suppliers, but I chose Brandbook to do my custom work because his transfers are both high quality as well as VERY affordable. with only a $25.00 minimum purchase, you could order just one or two of each design, get a terrific selection, and print twice or three times as many shirts for your money. I think his minimum is very reasonable. I almost always order transfers by the dozen at least, and most of my orders are at least $75 - $100 anyway. But, from him, I get way more for my money than I get from any other supplier.
> For you, the minimum may be too high to even try them, but if you ever get to where you require more than one or two transfers at a time, you will appreciate his prices. I doubt he will ever get a larger design selection than ProWorld, but he has their prices all beat to pieces.
> For someone who is just starting out, with limited capital to invest in on-hand transfers, Brandbook is a great starting place.
> Just my opinion.


You have a point about minimums. We spend that much anyway. Not thinking.


----------



## isis (Feb 9, 2011)

I looked at the site but could not find anything about if they are plastisol or what size the are.
Am I missing something where it states this?


----------



## sass (Feb 11, 2011)

As I said before, the website is not the greatest I have ever seen, but the product is great. If you go to the custom transfer page, on their site, it does say that the transfers are plastisol. It used to say it right on their home page too, but it doesn't anymore. (I don't know why)
The best way to get info on the transfers, if you need sizes and specifics that are not listed on the site, is to call them. They encourage people to call, and are very nice and very helpful on the phone.


----------



## isis (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you but I was wondering if their stock transfers were.


----------



## sass (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes, the stock transfers are also plastisol. If you call the number on the website, they will be happy to answer any questions you may have. 
I first posted on this thread in answer to someone who simply wanted to know if anyone had tried their transfers. Well, I have. I love them, and highly recommend them. I have used both their stock as well as custom transfers, and I can honestly say that I am a not just a happy customer, but rather a DELIGHTED customer. I intend to remain a regular buyer of their stock transfers, and I now order all my custom transfers from them as well. I do not know how they manage to keep their prices so low, but I am more than grateful for their effort.
My best advice to anyone who is curious is simply this: Call them and ask. Then try their product. You will not be disappointed!


----------



## tonyflores1 (Dec 7, 2010)

thank you we saw the website and we are gonna try them


----------

